# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ΦΩΤΑ ΧΕΝΟΝ ΣΕ ΠΑΠΙ

## makouinelectric

καλημερα σας θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας θελω να βαλω φωτα χενον στο παπι μου εχω ενα honda astrea με ποιον τροπο μπορω ωστε να σταθεροποιησω το ρευμα μου στα 12v απο 9 που δουλευει στο ρελαντι  :Sad:

----------


## vivident

Χωρις να εχω μεγαλη γνωση μου φαινετε λιγο δυσκολο να γινετε τετοιο πραμα.(Οχι για το ρευμα αλλα για τα xenon)
Εχω διαβασει οτι σε μεγαλες μηχανες και μολις αναψουν τα xenon χαζευουν τα ηλεκτρονικα λογο το οτι τραβαει στιγμιαια αρκετο ρευμα.
Θα τα καταφερει το αστρεα αραγε ή θα σβηνει?  :Glare:

----------


## Λυκιδευς

μηπως χρειαστει και καποιου ειδους ενισχυτη;

----------


## kx5

Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να μη βάλει αυτή τη λάμπα στο συγκεκριμένο φανάρι, γιατί το βράδυ θα τυφλώνει τα πάντα και θα είναι χάρος?

----------


## Λυκιδευς

γενικοτερα σαν οδικη συμπεριφορα τα ζενον ειναι χαλια τυφλωνουν ασχημα τους μπροστινους...ισως αν δεν ηταν τοσο δυνατα...βεβαια εξαρταται και τισ λαμπες που θα βαλεις...αλλα αυτο που ξερω σιγουρα ειναι οτι τραβανε πολυ και σιγουρα θα θελει καποιες μετατροπες στα ηλεκτρικα...

----------


## Leonardo

Πρεπει να εχεις  ισχυρη μπαταρια στο παπι .. Μπορεις να πας σε ενα μαγαζι που πουλαει αξεσουαρ μοτο/αυτοκινητου ή απο ενα συνεργειο μοτο και να ζητησεις μια λαμπα αλογονου που βγαζει ασπρο φως . Θα αντικαταστησεις  την παλια σου με την καινουρια! Το φως παραμενει ιδιο και ετσι δεν θα τυφλωνονται οι απεναντι !

----------


## Λυκιδευς

θα το προτεινα στον φιλο, για την αλογονου αλλα και παλι θα χρειαστει κατι γιατι η μπαταρια στα παπακια ειναι 5-6V(ΣΩΣΤΑ :Wink:

----------


## vivident

Οχι ολα. Και απο οτι καταλαβα του φιλου μας βγαζει 12V(για να εχει ρελαντι στα 9V).
Οσο για την καταναλωση και το ποσο τραβανε απο οσο ξερω απλα τραβανε στιγμιαι αρκετο ρευμα και μετα εχουν μικροτερη καταναλωση σε σχεση με τις απλες.
Αλλα με φαινετε οτι ο φιλος μας δεν θα μας δωσει πληροφοριες.(κλασικα , μπαινω κανω ενα ποστ με την ερωτηση μου και μην τον ειδατε τον παναϊ.)
Μακαρι να κανω λαθος.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Οχι ολα. Και απο οτι καταλαβα του φιλου μας βγαζει 12V(για να εχει ρελαντι στα 9V).
> Οσο για την καταναλωση και το ποσο τραβανε απο οσο ξερω απλα τραβανε στιγμιαι αρκετο ρευμα και μετα εχουν μικροτερη καταναλωση σε σχεση με τις απλες.
> Αλλα με φαινετε οτι ο φιλος μας δεν θα μας δωσει πληροφοριες.(κλασικα , μπαινω κανω ενα ποστ με την ερωτηση μου και μην τον ειδατε τον παναϊ.)
> Μακαρι να κανω λαθος.



 θα δειξει αυριο

----------


## makouinelectric

καλημερα σας και παλη ευχαριστω πολυ απλα το απογευμα επειδη δουλευω και αλλου δεν εχω την δηνατοτητα να μπαινω το μηχανακι δουλευει στο ρελαντι στα 9 volt στο γκαζι παει 12-13,5 απλα ηθελα κατι ωστε στο ρελαντη να δουλευει στα 12 ισως με καποιο πυκνωτη η ρελε οσο για να τυφλωνουν δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση διοτη το φαναρι ρυθμηζεται σιγουρα πρεπει να υπαρχει κατι γιατι και στα κινεζικα παπια που εχουν βγει τα δουλευει μια χαρα χωρις να εχει επιπτωση στην μπαταρια ευχαριστω και παλη.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

12-13V ειναι πολλα σιγουρα ειναι τοσο;εχεις ανεβασει χιλιοστα;ποσα ειναι;

----------


## makouinelectric

52 χιλιοστα ειναι

----------


## Λυκιδευς

ο αδερφος μου εχει glx 56 χιλιοστα και εχει προβλημα στα φωτα...δεν αναβουν καλα(πολυ αδυνατα) και θα βαλει ρευματα takegawa...μια αλλη λυση ειναι μπουζι ιριδιου αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο κανει

----------


## makouinelectric

το εχω σκεφτει για τι μπουζι αλλα δεν νομιζω να κανει κατι οσο τωρα για να δωσω τοσα λεφτα γαι ρευματα και παλη δεν νομιζω οτι θα βγει καπου

----------


## Λυκιδευς

κοιτα στα αμαξια βαζουν ενισχυτη στα ζενον οποτε και για εσενα καποιου ειδους ενισχυτη θα παιξει τα ρευματα κοστιζουν 70 ευρω...εσυ θα κρινεις αν ειναι πολλα η οχι...εχεις καποιο ηλεκτρολογειο για αμαξια κοντα σου;παντως για να διατηρησεις την ταση σταθερη θελεις σταθεροποιητη τασης...

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://www.mybike.gr/topic/22174-%CE...84%CE%BF%CF%82
κοιτα αν σου κανει αυτο το link

----------


## makouinelectric

δηλαδη με λιγα λογια πρεπει να αλλαξω τον ανορθωτη????

----------


## Λυκιδευς

δεν ξερω σιγουρα να σου πω αν υπαρχει κανεις αλλος μεσα στο foroum να μας βοηθησει....παντως απ οτι καταλαβα διαβαζωντας το μαλλον κατι θα παιξει με τον ανορθωτη...

----------


## makouinelectric

μακαρι γιατι ειναι μπερδεμα

----------

